# Black Squirrel on Halloween!



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

I was taking a walk in the park, when I came across a pitch black squirrel! It was gorgus. I hope I can get a picture of it one day, it was stunning looking next to the orange and red leaves, hopefully it lives close by. How rare is that?


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

In Detroit, I'd say only a tiny fraction of squirrels are the brown ones. Most are black  I thought they were so neat when I first saw them, as in Ontario where I'm from its mostly brown (maybe in other areas of ont there are more blk but not where I'm from  ) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

The only squirrels in Detroit are te black ones. In in oakland county and never see them until I get Into Detroit. It's weird... 
Cough GO RED WINGS cough 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

There is one specific section of state forest in my state with a "clan" of pure black squirrels. So odd.


----------



## silverfox (Aug 29, 2013)

The guys here in Colorado tend to be brown, though you do get individuals who are more gray or more red. I just love squirrels! I wish they could be tamed up and become pets because they are just such interesting critters! I used to feed a male I called Charlie Bird. He would take peanuts from my hand and scratch at the door a few minutes after I got home from school (I think he new I had to have a bathroom break as soon as the door was unlocked). He died when some stupid neighbor kids shot him with a bb gun. I do miss him. He was a middle school pet. I'm now 24, so it's been a long while.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

@cassieb yay ! Another person in Michigan ^_^ I came here for school....

But yeah, my friends say black squirrels are "meaner" than brown squirrels. While I don't believe them at all, I'm wondering how different they really are behaviorally. Personally, I call them over with the same noise I call my rats over, and I feed them! But they are picky!!! If you give them healthy things like apples, it's a no go! If you give them sweet bread.... They're all over it -___- ...buggers.... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

He was a tad braver then the gray ones, he was the last to flee into the patch of woods when walked past. I thought it was melanism.


----------

